# 'ello



## Yorkshirepudding (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi, glad to be aboard. We (Wife and I) are new to motor caravaning and are in the process of converting a 2006 Transit into a motor caravan. Once we had our sleeping quarters built we couldn't resist a few trips to try it out. I still have the kitchen to build but that shouldn't take long once the weather picks up. Looking forward to visiting Italy and France next spring.

Regards,

Frank.


----------



## lenny (Dec 27, 2009)

Hiya Frank and welcome aboard, you wont be disapointed, It,s a bit quiet this time of year though


----------



## BedfordMJ (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello again Frank. I do always point self-builders to the self build club SBMCC for advice re self-building. It's not free like on here but it is of use to more tips re self-building rather than wilding.


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Frank - welcome to the site, if have any questions the "brain box's" on this site will more than be happy to help - (once they have sobered up) but dont expect them to be to awake until about the second week of the new year.

John (Guernsey Donkey)

Happy New Year



Pics:   http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/photo-gallery/7168-western-isles.html

Info:  http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/scotland/5607-isle-lewis-isle-harris-western-isles.html


----------



## frostybow (Dec 28, 2009)

hi frank welcome to the site


----------



## stirlingb (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi Frank and welcome to the site. Although Jane and I are from Ramsbottom we spend a lot of our leisure time  in West Yorkshire


----------



## Yorkshirepudding (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I look forward to learning more about my newest pastime. We have toured Europe by motorbike several times and a couple of times by car usually staying in hotels. (No pre-booking). It will be a new experience for us to take out "home" with us.

Frank.


----------



## zeezee16 (Dec 29, 2009)

Guernsey Donkey said:


> Hi Frank - welcome to the site, if have any questions the "brain box's" on this site will more than be happy to help - (once they have sobered up) but dont expect them to be to awake until about the second week of the new year.
> 
> John (Guernsey Donkey)
> 
> ...


I dont like what you are saying about us on here, giving all the newcomers the wrong idea about us. The three of us that are left at Carrog at the moment, myself, Aj & Pioneer have made a new years resolution, not to touch wine, lager, alcoholic gingerbeer, sherry or any other alcohilic drink( except beer & Malt whisky).
Got to go now, Aj wants to go to the pub.
Cheers, Pete


----------



## zeezee16 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yorkshirepudding said:


> Hi, glad to be aboard. We (Wife and I) are new to motor caravaning and are in the process of converting a 2006 Transit into a motor caravan. Once we had our sleeping quarters built we couldn't resist a few trips to try it out. I still have the kitchen to build but that shouldn't take long once the weather picks up. Looking forward to visiting Italy and France next spring.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Frank.


Hi, we are also in Leeds,(bramley), if you want any help with the van, give me a shout, Ive done my own and have a few bits that might be of use to you.
We also do a bit of touring on the bike, (XV1600 Wildstar).
Cheers, Pete


----------



## runnach (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Pud,

A few Yorkies on here in and around Leeds. And a few more interested in Biking, So pull up a seat and have fun.

Channa


----------



## Yorkshirepudding (Dec 29, 2009)

It seems like a lot of motorcaravanners are also bikers. Must be the free spirit syndrome. 

I'm have a Triumph Scrambler at present so you could say my touring days by bike are over. Trips up the Dales or to the coast with frequent outings to Squires.
BTW ZeeZee, i'm not far from you. Just up past Wikes.


----------



## Yorkshirepudding (Dec 29, 2009)

zeezee16 said:


> Hi, we are also in Leeds,(bramley), if you want any help with the van, give me a shout, Ive done my own and have a few bits that might be of use to you.
> We also do a bit of touring on the bike, (XV1600 Wildstar).
> Cheers, Pete




Thanks for the offer of help. Am currently waiting for the weather to improve. Too old for this working outside lark. I have the bits and bobs in the garage -just waiting for the inspiration.


----------



## Yorkshirepudding (Dec 29, 2009)

channa said:


> Hi Pud,
> 
> A few Yorkies on here in and around Leeds. And a few more interested in Biking, So pull up a seat and have fun.
> 
> Channa




That's true. I've never seen so many local towns on a forum before. I'm feeling at home already.


----------



## runnach (Dec 29, 2009)

Yorkshirepudding said:


> It seems like a lot of motorcaravanners are also bikers. Must be the free spirit syndrome.
> 
> I'm have a Triumph Scrambler at present so you could say my touring days by bike are over. Trips up the Dales or to the coast with frequent outings to Squires.
> .



I cant recall whom possibly Jamie Toseland loved the Triumph Scrambler, A good fun machine.

If ever you are up at squires look for a CI with a GSd as co pilot ...its us.!!!

Pasties frothy coffees aside, and teasing Jason a good day out. !!

Much as we try cant get the camper to pull a wheelie and tease plod on the way into Sherburn.

Actually you have got me thinking ...a potential spot for a wildcamp.. There is a campsite behind the cafe towards the bikers accessory shop and a pretty big car park.

Channa


----------



## Yorkshirepudding (Dec 30, 2009)

channa said:


> I cant recall whom possibly Jamie Toseland loved the Triumph Scrambler, A good fun machine.
> 
> If ever you are up at squires look for a CI with a GSd as co pilot ...its us.!!!
> 
> ...




The Scrambler really is fun, More so than my previous sports bikes even although I do miss that top end blast.

The campsite at Squires seems to have come to a stop at the present but it has lots of potential. I know when it was still owned by Harry Weston camping was free with just a £2 charge for using the toilet/shower. I guess those days are gone.


----------



## Chrissy (Dec 30, 2009)

*Hey there*

Hi there, and welcome  We are from Leeds also and lovin the wilding and this forum 

best regards
Chrissy


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Dec 30, 2009)

eeh tom's cafe sherburn wednesday night's,lewis leather knee boot's, white fishermen socks,ice blue jeans,fringed leather jacket (still got it )arial arrow super sports (no crash helmet )aup stop dreaming you silly old ba$tard who wants to be 16 again


----------



## zeezee16 (Dec 30, 2009)

You might still have the jacket, but it doesnt fit any more does it?
ZZ


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Dec 31, 2009)

eer no   but boy does it have memory's


----------



## Yorkshirepudding (Dec 31, 2009)

Looks like a meet at Squires is on the cards come spring?


----------



## runnach (Dec 31, 2009)

Yorkshirepudding said:


> Looks like a meet at Squires is on the cards come spring?



 Count me in 

Channa


----------



## otis the staffy (Dec 31, 2009)

*ello*

welcome Yorkshire puds enjoy your tour of France ,tour Aires and live well and mostly for free just mention you are English campa car tourists when you visit village shops for bread which is about 20p a loaf more than the supermarket but well worth it


----------

